# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Planted vivarium help???

## froglover27

Would love to redo my White's tank into a planted viv, possibly with a water feature.. However, I have little clue on how to accomplish this... What plants to use?? What lighting should I have? What is the best substrate? Thank you in advance for any help/ advice given!!

----------


## Amy

ABG substrate is the best to grow plants, you can make your own or buy it online.  Lighting should have a color temp of 6500k, I use LED, more growth with my plants, but you could find it in CFL's also.  Plants should be nice and sturdy, you should be able to find some at home depot.   I have used alocasia, caladium, and calathea with luck with my greys.  Pothos is an easy beginner plant also that should stand up to a whites tree frog beating.  Keep in mind, they are not going to be gentle on your plants, so choose wisely (and cheaply!) 

Here is a link to some good threads for you to take a look through - http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...questions.html

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## froglover27

Okay thank you so much!! And if I get the plants from Home Depot, how do I ensure that all of the fertilizer will be washed out?/:

----------


## Amy

I rinse the **** out of them,  dip them in a 1:10 bleach solution (I do not dip moss or ferns) and then rinse them again.   If they have an oily pesticide on them,  I carefully wash the leaves with some dawn dish soap and rinse well.

----------

